

Clinkle App Now Available in iTunes Store - kuanche
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/clinkle/id458523629

======
carolynzhang
"By entering my email address, I provide my consent and direction to The
Bancorp Bank to share my personal information and all information about the
use of my card with Clinkle so that they and others can market to me."

 _uninstall_

------
minimaxir
Context:
[http://valleywag.gawker.com/search?q=clinkle](http://valleywag.gawker.com/search?q=clinkle)

Clinkle had been in a private beta for awhile. Looks like it's now public.

------
user-id
The video on their homepage is way too OTT.

------
grimtrigger
You sign up and... you get added to a waitlist.

------
21echoes
according to version history, it's been there since 2011...

